# Broken Skeg



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

Welp, that what I get for running in 6 inches of water...

What are your opinions on this one? Stainless steel keg guard or aluminum weld repair?

I am weary about replacing the section with stainless steel as this won't break away in case of an impact like aluminum will.

What are you opinions? I would rather have something that will break away vs something so strong that it may damage the lower unit.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

This is no big deal at all. Call up your local prop shop and they will get you fixed up. The last time I had one fixed I think it was under $200 out the door.


----------

